# 12 volt solar kitchen light Bright light/night light



## budgetprepp-n (Jul 8, 2015)

I have looked and I can't find a place that sells 12 volt light fixtures for the home.

The 12 volt LED bulbs are to big for standard fixtures so I took the LED board out and installed it i my own fixture.

The bulb in the center is a small led for automotive use it's very dim (194 replacement bulb)

A three way switch was used so ether the night light or the bright light can be used independently


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Led lights*

Budget, I like what you have done with the Led conversion, shows resourcefulness and the ability to think outside the box, keep it up and show us some more pics of your other projects.

Not sure if other people noticed your workmanship, soldering your connections, using shrink tubing, black and red wires for polarity, and threaded cap screws with washers for standoffs, in my mind you should be commended on your quality work.

I don't understand why more people didn't comment on your post?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I second Zimmy, well done.


----------

